# Northern ireland TTs



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Rite guys/girls sunday 10th febuary for are next meet :?: Show your intrest here.What about another try for Castlerock/magiligan after the last wash out !!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds good!!  , suits me!! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

That date suits me fine,... maybe fit in a sandy doughnut or two!? :wink: :wink:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

i wouldnt know anything about sandys donuts  Think sams yer man for those


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

excellent ken
looking forward to it


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

interested but will have to see if im working on that date i will let u no as soon as i no thanks for the offer cheers dermy


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds good unfortunately I've commited to a weekend hiking in the Lake District that includes the 10th. So looks like I'll have to pass. Damn would be good to give 'Blackie' its first good run :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe Rita will go!!!! :? :? :?


----------



## Vanessa225 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the emails guys, yes I'll come along


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

you must be really keen sam!
did you have to post it four times?

are you in? or what?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah dont know what happened there.
Anyway you know im always keen :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> I'm in!


Hope you have enough power to get over the Glenshane pass :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Petesy said:


> you must be really keen sam!
> did you have to post it four times?
> 
> are you in? or what?


Come off fence Sam are you going or not :?: :?:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Your lucky I didnt spit my dummy out at that cheeky comment Ian :lol: 
Yeah course i'm going, someone can give me a tow if I run into trouble :lol:


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, would love to go, but can't make it. I'm going travelling for 3 months at the end of January.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in!
> ...


Now Ian....... stop rubbing it in!.....

On the day it was just down to a bad reading....sure I'm down on BHP also,....only getting 222.7 from my 225, pathetic really :wink: :wink:

:roll:

Gary.............. :wink: :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

ttnoir said:


> Thanks for the invite, would love to go, but can't make it. I'm going travelling for 3 months at the end of January.


Now that sounds interesting ttnoir, anywhere nice?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Now Ian....... stop rubbing it in!.....
> 
> On the day it was just down to a bad reading....sure I'm down on BHP also,....only getting 222.7 from my 225, pathetic really :wink: :wink:
> 
> ...


Well with yours starting off at 222.7 to begin with Stevie, I could probably (de)map it to around 180bhp!!! lol!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> ttnoir said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the invite, would love to go, but can't make it. I'm going travelling for 3 months at the end of January.
> ...


Starting off in Brazil, a bit of the caribbean, california, tokyo, phillipines, thailand, dubai then home. All great destinations really! can't wait!


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I should be able to make that one 

What happened on the RR Sam???


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Pete,

Gary (LEON) mapped the car for me but the RR didnt give the results we were expecting, 233bhp.

Anyway he is coming round this week to run vagcom to see if the car is sick.

I wasnt the only one to get a dodgy result, just disappointing but no big deal really, I'm sure it will sort itself out.

Que Ian for another one of his "funny" remarks :lol: :roll:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Gary (LEON) mapped the car for me but the RR didnt give the results we were expecting, 233bhp.
> 
> ...


Dear concerned of Greenisland,

We are sorry to hear of your loss of BHP. Where have you looked for them so far?? did you have your AC turned off, no heated seats, rear demister etc. I'm sure they would count for about 10 BHP.

We are more concerned about the strange whinning noise coming from the drivers seat :lol: :lol: :lol: Have you thought of joining a help group. I've heard there is a very good NI TT Re-hab Group that could help you through this difficult and distressing time.

Auntie Ian


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pete,
> ...


 [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Sam, it's amazing.......... I know

BUT, I have just found 10 horses! They were trotting (not galloping) 
along the M2 hard shoulder from Randalstown to Greenisland 
this morning at 8.15am.

These 10 little beauties will make your 3.2 TTC drive and feel just like new, 
with quite a few hidden extras, too boot!

If you find that you can't fit them back under the hood, sure, you could always squeeze 
them into the back seats! :lol: :lol: :lol:

:roll:

Now glue this one onto the bonnet, 
that way it will never escape again!

And it looks great on blue!










Should improve your all round performance and road holding,.....
or, if you wish to take it onto any beach or off road...

You'll definately notice a vast improvement.










Now with this extra 2bhp you will only need one hand to steer, 
so, whatever you like doing with the other hand?...

Well! This extra 2 bhp will be a great advantage!










Pedal power, always an option for you!, especially now that your 
more likely to be left behind on a TT run...










Two more horses. No sorry, slight mistake here, this is only a couple of asses for the back seats!










Every extra bhp helps,with you! ( big or small!)
When the man's down on power, he's down on power.

Your disappointment was felt by everyone, and still is!

So, as long as you realize that we are here to help.










The most IMPORTANT thing is for YOU to get your 10bhp back,

SO HERE YOU GO,.......FREE..........no charge! ......Yes, really!

Don't worry, you can thank me later!

:wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Just found three more we'll soon be up to 260 Sam then your gloom will disappear. They're only small but every bit counts


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

3 more here if it helps :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

That's great Ken by my counting we're at 249 Horse/Donkey power, another 10-15 and Sam'll be happy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

ah for fck sake there cows !


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

I think a cow counts as 1/4 Horse power Ken so thats probably 2 more. making 251Hp . fcuk it Sam we're nearly there. might not need the RR on the 2nd Feb


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Roll on, get it roll on, anyway roll on the rolling road day to I show you feckers that my car aint no donkey :lol: 
God I hope it works this time


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm at least coming to watch!!!!!!! Hope ~Gary's going as well.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Roll on, get it roll on, anyway roll on the rolling road day to I show you feckers that my car aint no donkey :lol:
> God I hope it works this time


No pressure! Sam :wink: :wink:


----------



## Steve-McC (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Guys
Are there many of you here in NI?

I'm beginning a search for a 225 at the end of the month. Might pop along to the meet to pick your brains if you don't mind.

Steve


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Like I said in my PM Steve, your more than welcome


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Steve-McC said:


> Hi Guys
> Are there many of you here in NI?
> 
> I'm beginning a search for a 225 at the end of the month. Might pop along to the meet to pick your brains if you don't mind.
> ...


Steve, we will introduce you slowly to the NI TTOC, a RR day....a TT meet or two,... in your TTC 225,.... and then a trip to the Alps in May!!!!

Sam, will tell you all about it!!! :wink: :wink:

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Yoda-lay-hee-hoo!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Bumpity Bump!

Looking forward to the trip this Sunday 10th.
11:30 at Halfords?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like a plan Pete, although I think Ian will be missing, going hill walking or something, its obvious were his priorities are :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

11.30 is good for me :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

kentt1 said:


> 11.30 is good for me :wink:


Great guys, 11.30 suits me fine,.... looks like we could have a few more Mrk II's :wink: inside line!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Sounds like a plan Pete, although I think Ian will be missing, going hill walking or something, its obvious were his priorities are :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

kentt1 said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a plan Pete, although I think Ian will be missing, going hill walking or something, its obvious were his priorities are :lol:
> ...


Where is Ian? Is he walking or Skiing? Is he on his own??


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

He's just back from skiing in Val disere, then hiking this weekend in the Lake District and away skiing the next weekend again in Mayorhofen. Could you guys not arrange these trips around my social life a bit better.

Ritas free this weekend so I was trying to convince her to go on the trip to give Sam a run for his money, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

c'mon rita!


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Hi y'all thanx for the invite .. I will be there .. soz yet another Silver one still it is one of the nicest colours (I would say that) 
javascript:emoticon('8)')


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one Jim, beg to differ with your colour choice though :lol:

By the way anyone who has Vag Com can you bring it with you on Sunday as my bloody airbag light has came on again....cheers


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> He's just back from skiing in Val disere, then hiking this weekend in the Lake District and away skiing the next weekend again in Mayorhofen. Could you guys not arrange these trips around my social life a bit better.
> 
> Ritas free this weekend so I was trying to convince her to go on the trip to give Sam a run for his money, :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ian, that's a rough time you seem to be having there, all that traveling, skiing, hiking, so you'll be coming home for a rest! :wink:

This will be the first meet you have missed in a long long time.....

Come on Rita.....


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

so thats 11.30 at halfords newtownabbey on sunday 10th feb 2008
just so its clear

and can i get a go on vagcom too if anyone should bring it?
think i need a lateral acceleration sensor sorted


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

jimkells said:


> Hi y'all thanx for the invite .. I will be there .. soz yet another Silver one still it is one of the nicest colours (I would say that)
> javascript:emoticon('8)')


Good man Jim, another silver TT, Sam what colour was your first TT? :wink: :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Pete don't worry 11.30 am it is, you'll not be on your own this time! :wink: Promise


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

rita?
i'll be disappointed...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> rita?
> i'll be disappointed...


So Rita, that's a YES....


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

It seems to have gone all quiet down in Bangor........


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Enjoy the run lads. Sorry i cant make it. Hopefully i'll make the next one


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

a few fotos & a vid,not great but here goes


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

stevie forgot to say just be carefull of knobs like these on beaches,they like to think they own the place :wink: [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Guys just a few words to say thanks for having us along, the craic [smiley=gossip.gif] was mighty ... we had a ball.. Stevie Mac ! what a doughnut ! in the benone beach sense [smiley=oops.gif] '' nice one dis-arming the caravan doll [smiley=furious3.gif] .. Sam, cool dice ('8)

StevieMac, We would love to hear all about the Alps trip..

Looking forward to the next rune out .. Cheers Y'all

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

kentt1 said:


> a few fotos & a vid,not great but here goes


Excellent Ken, you didn't waste anytime getting the pics and video up! Who's the nutter in the (silver TT) video? :wink: :wink: :roll:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

kentt1 said:


> stevie forgot to say just be carefull of knobs like these on beaches,they like to think they own the place :wink: [smiley=end.gif]


Ken that's her!!!,  but I'm sure see was carrying a few more pounds! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

jimkells said:


> Guys just a few words to say thanks for having us along, the craic [smiley=gossip.gif] was mighty ... we had a ball.. Stevie Mac ! what a doughnut ! in the benone beach sense [smiley=oops.gif] '' nice one dis-arming the caravan doll [smiley=furious3.gif] .. Sam, cool dice ('8)
> 
> StevieMac, We would love to hear all about the Alps trip..
> 
> ...


Jim glad you enjoyed your first TT meet, maybe not just as much as I enjoyed it! :wink:

Watch this space, there will be more.......


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

And a few from me, JIM thats you in my rear view mirrior, plus you long awaited donut STEVE


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Had problems posting pics but sorted now


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are the pics now


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Lads,

Looks like ye had a great day. Great turnout. Will defo have to make the next one. Good to see that Stevie is up to his old tricks. :lol: :lol: :lol: How come you didnt join in, Sam :?:

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

I know that we all love pics, especially if it's your car! So here's a few more!

Enjoy!

8)












































































































































































Great day, a big thank you to all who turned up, so when are we doing it again?

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Looked like a great day guys - Sorry i didnt make it after promosing Stevie - I ended up in Dublin on saturday afternoon and the beer monkies stole my memory and most of the contents of my wallet. anyway the car had to go in this morning to have the seatbelts replaced and examination of the steering column so maybe not a bad thing it wasnt trashed about over the weekend!

Def see you guys next time though.


----------



## Vanessa225 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, it was a fun day out and really nice to meet u all!!! Nice pics too


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Gotta have a try at this picture upload stuff .. 

































Agnes the TT's are this way !

Hey it worked :lol:

StevieMac I cannot remember who it was is going with you on the Alps 
trip .. I have a TomTom 710 with Europe street maps which he / you are welcome to have the loan of for the duration .. was it Pete ?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

very kind of you jim
i'll take up that offer for sure!
that could be me and steve sorted as, (ah-hem)... tom tom buddies?

seems you all made it home safely
good on everyone for making the effort especially the new faces
and thanks for posting up the pics too
looking forward to seeing you all again soon

i am away to get the bird shite off my car....


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> seems you all made it home safely


Jim, thanks for the offer of your European Street maps, just what the Doctor ordered, cheers.

So, everyone made it home safely except ME!

Went to my local car wash to remove the sand from underneath, (don't know how that happened!:lol: )

The attendant drove my TT up onto the ramp and damaged the front bumper 
on both sides!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Also punctured the window wash container! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

How?, I will never know!

It's the trouble...having to get it fixed!:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

So the morals to the story is,...... doughnuts are for eating! and don't let anyone else drive you TT! EVER! :evil:

Barry, sorry you didn't make it, those bloody monkies.....NEXT time....


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > seems you all made it home safely
> ...


Geez, thats bad luck. I trust the carwash are going to pay to get it fixed


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Yeah Dec, you better believe it!

Was hoping to get the TT to the mechanic today, just didn't have the time, tomorrow yes, want it sorted right away...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > StevieMac said:
> ...


Least they could do. It is more the annoyance of having to get it fixed that anything else that causes the grief.


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow looks like I missed a good trip, great pics and luv the donuts. nice to see lots of new interest, welcome to all. Can't wait to hear all the real stories :lol: :lol:     

I see we got the long awaited article in the TT magazine just arrived this morning!!! well done Declan :roll: :roll: :roll:

Maybe as the weather gets better we can plan another run further afield down the west coast for a weekend!!! or maybe Aiden would like to organise a Malin to Mizen As long as it doesn't clash with the trip to the Alps for the long distance travellers. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Got my Absolutte too!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

I like your new signature block Sam You secretly want a black TT don't you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Actually done that by mistake, dont know if I could do it again, and no I think I will stick with the best colour :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Wow looks like I missed a good trip, great pics and luv the donuts. nice to see lots of new interest, welcome to all. Can't wait to hear all the real stories :lol: :lol:
> 
> I see we got the long awaited article in the TT magazine just arrived this morning!!! well done Declan :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Maybe as the weather gets better we can plan another run further afield down the west coast for a weekend!!! or maybe Aiden would like to organise a Malin to Mizen As long as it doesn't clash with the trip to the Alps for the long distance travellers. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 Ian, you missed a good one! Next time, bring your bucket and spade, I seem to have a thing for beaches! :roll: 8)

Update, on what I thought was a punctured water bottle, turns out my favourite car wash attendant! by driving my TT onto a ramp that was clearly too steep, has broken the connection for the drivers side (alien) washer pump!!!!

He will love me, when he see's the bill!!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

miniman said:


> I like your new signature block Sam You secretly want a black TT don't you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

I re-arranged my pics on Photobucket which in turn messed up the links to the pics of our day out last Sunday 10/2/08 .. just in case anyone wants to see them again here goes ..


























*Agnes the TT's are this way ! :roll:*


























Jim


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Hi All,

I have spoken with the guys at ECC Lisburn (East Coast Customs) http://www.eastcoastcustomsonline.co.uk/site/index.cfm
They have offered to show us around their Lisburn facility. If you are interested please indicate here your intention to attend here. if we have any interest I will pass numbers to them and get a date. you are only giving an intention to attend at this stage. It is most likely to be an evening or Sat afternoon so we do not interfere with operations 

Jim

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> miniman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow looks like I missed a good trip, great pics and luv the donuts. nice to see lots of new interest, welcome to all. Can't wait to hear all the real stories :lol: :lol:
> ...


Get the car fixed yet Steve? Hope they are picking up the bill.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

jimkells said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have spoken with the guys at ECC Lisburn (East Coast Customs) http://www.eastcoastcustomsonline.co.uk/site/index.cfm
> They have offered to show us around their Lisburn facility. If you are interested please indicate here your intention to attend here. if we have any interest I will pass numbers to them and get a date. you are only giving an intention to attend at this stage. It is most likely to be an evening or Sat afternoon so we do not interfere with operations
> ...


What Saturday evening do you have in mind Jim?

8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > miniman said:
> ...


Getting the car fixed this weekend Dec and YES they are picking up the bill!....


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > StevieMac said:
> ...


Good to hear it. Nothing worse than when your pride and joy is damaged


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

jimkells said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have spoken with the guys at ECC Lisburn (East Coast Customs) http://www.eastcoastcustomsonline.co.uk/site/index.cfm
> They have offered to show us around their Lisburn facility. If you are interested please indicate here your intention to attend here. if we have any interest I will pass numbers to them and get a date. you are only giving an intention to attend at this stage. It is most likely to be an evening or Sat afternoon so we do not interfere with operations
> ...


iam up for this one jim :wink:


----------

